

Show HN: An Arduino in the browser (prototype) - poseid
http://ardui.divshot.io/ 

======
yayolius
Hey how do you do it? You created an emulator/port from asm.js?

I tried to do this in the past in ActionScript, but we could not make it
happen properly.

~~~
poseid
this is more of a spike towards [https://www.npmjs.com/package/chrome-
serialport](https://www.npmjs.com/package/chrome-serialport) \- connecting the
http module with long polling is not too difficult for reading. otherwise
sockets are probably cleaner. for the asm.js approach, what blocking points
did you experience?

~~~
yayolius
We did another aproach, because it was like 8 years ago, we decided to try to
implement a emolator for the microcontroller in ActionScript, but that
resulted really too hard.

------
techplex
Is the code on github?

~~~
poseid
will be coming - the main thing is using svgify to transform svg into inline
javascript. the interaction is done with the Backbone MV* approach:
[http://thinkingonthinking.com/fast-start-with-
backbonejs/](http://thinkingonthinking.com/fast-start-with-backbonejs/)

